# Diarrhea??? Help please!



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago, we took Abby to get her shots and deworming (3rd time of her life). On that day, I switched from Puppy Chow to Wellness LBP but mixed the Puppy Chow with the LBP to transition away from the Chow little by little. When the vet gave her her shot, she wanted us to let her know if the shot is giving her Diarrhea. She's had Diarrhea for 3 weeks now. Somedays, it'll be the nice chunks, then it would be the runs. Her next appointment is this Sunday but I wanted to get your opinions on this as well.

I doubt that a shot would make her have Diarrhea for 3 weeks or I could be wrong? I'm thinking it might be the switch of food. 

Another factor is that she loves picking up things from the ground. She knows that I'm watching her constantly during walks and I'll notice if she picked something up so she doesn't chew to make it noticeable. Once I notice, she immediately swallows.  I think she does this on purpose. I need help.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong section. I just saw the health & Issues section. 

Should I still be giving her treats under this condition?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

It's hard to say because you switched the food at the same time she got the shots. Vaccines can cause diarrhea in some dogs. I would talk to the vet and see what he/she says. You could try fasting for 24 hours and do a bland diet of chicken and rice for a few days but I think you need to consult with the vet first. I can't remember if you said she's gotten all her shots but is it possible that she picked up a parasite? Perhaps you should bring in a fecal.

Carolyn


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

If she is negative for parasites my guess is the Wellness. I tried to put Sigourney on it and she had loose stool the entire time. Some dogs can't handle it. She ended up on Innova LBP. 

Be sure and do a slow transition anytime you change food.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

3 weeks is a LONG time to have diarrhea especially for a growing puppy.

Have you tried giving her system a rest (fasting for 24 hours) and then a bland diet? 

I would do that and feed her double cooked (boiled with twice as much water for twice as long) brown rice and boiled chicken or beef until you get good stool and then slowly add in the Wellness. If the diarrhea starts again, it's probably the food and she can't tolerate it.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your opinions. I've never thought of fasting her just because I don't like the thought of her starving. I really hope it's not a parasite and just the food. I'm assuming that during the fasting, no exercise due to the lack of nutrients? 

Again, I don't really know if it's the food because it'll sometimes come solid for a whole day or even 2 but then you'll have a few days of Diarrhea. Sometimes, she'll wake me up at night because she really has to poo the Diarrhea. 

I really hope it's not a parasite because I did take her swimming at the lake between this time frame as well. I'll update with the Vet's opinion as well. Thanks you all.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDkid said:


> I'm assuming that during the fasting, no exercise due to the lack of nutrients?


It's only 24 hours so she'd only be skipping one meal so she can still be exercised just keep an eye out for her getting tired.

The fasting helps the system settle down so it can begin to repair itself. The bland diet is easy on the stomach so again, helps with the repairing.

Definitely check for parasites at the vet. Giardia, Coccidia, worms. 

Do you know how to make sure she is hydrated enough?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds like your puppy needs to be checked for giardia and coccidiosis. Both cause diarrhea. 

For what it is worth, Wellness dog food gave my adult dogs the runs. They just could not handle it, even with a slow transition.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Do you know how to make sure she is hydrated enough?


I do not really. I just figure I'd let her drink until she's full or to an extent to where I think she should stop. Is there a proper way to do it?

yea, I'll definitely talk to my vet to check for Giardia, Coccidia, or worms.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Dog Dehydration Symptoms | DailyPuppy.com


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Dog Dehydration Symptoms | DailyPuppy.com


Thanks alot! Actually, reading all of these ways to test for dehydration. Looks like Abby's well hydrated. She always has a wet nose. The back of her neck is one of my favorite spots to scratch so there are times when I pull it back and let go but it always falls into place afterwards. She's always energetic and wanting to play fetch or wrestle. I think I'm giving her enough fluids. She basically has free access to water but I control her meals. I'm starting to think that Wellness LBP just doesn't work well with her.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

So it was the food and vet confirmed. I'm transitioning her to Nutro now. Stools are starting to harden. Thanks for all your comments.


----------

